

China as the next big innovator? - cmmarse
http://thomsonreuters.com/content/legal/white_papers/China_IP

======
zcrar70
It seems to me that the incentive to innovate is rather low without IP
protection...

~~~
ieatpaste
True, but innovation may occur based on necessity rather than incentives (Most
of the population is still ridiculously poor). Different constraints and
resources may also yield other solutions.

